# dan anderson



## thekuntawman (Mar 12, 2002)

hello mr anderson i notice on your webpage you teach american karate. are you the same dan anderson who wrote a book in the 80s about point karate. it was a blue book with a guy doing a flying kick on the cover?


----------



## Tapps (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't mean to speak out of turn but I know the Dan Anderson on this forum and the one who wrote the "blue book" are one and the same.  

I don't point fight but I have friends who do. The refered to the American Freestyle Karate book as "the bible of point fighting"


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks i bought the book when i was a boy, then again when i was older. it is one of my favorite books.

chuck norris book, mr andersons book, nishiyama series books, and ninomiya are the best books out there for practical fighting. what i like about the books is you can use them for fighting or for pointing. sometimes when i have to i will do "game" techniques just to get a win. a lot of point fighting things you can do arent going to work in a real fight. the good fighters are the one who can win a point fight without things like the california blitz and falling backfist. mr andersons book has only useful things, that i can remember. i know his students must be goog fighters.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 12, 2002)

Yep, 'tis I.  My old nickname was "Super Dan" but he "retired" quite some time ago.  Thank you for the plug of my first book.  The second book on karate is now out in ebook form and is posted up on my website, along with my first ebook on Modern Arnis.   The site is www.danandersonkarate.com and it IS back up.
In a hurry but will be back.
Dan


----------

